# York Show Rally September 2005



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We now have 21 members attending the York Show Rally September 15th to 19th 2005 is there any more out there that would like to join us we have room for 50 so there is plenty of space left :lol: 

If by any chance you have already booked and want to camp with us in our alloted area im sure we can fit you in somewhere just let me know by a pm on here.

We are off on our travels tomorrow and will be back by the end of August so dont worry if you dont hear from me for a bit I will return  

MODERATORS:- Please can you sticky this and keep it on the front page we may get a few more joining us then


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We were considering coming up to York but can't make any definite arrangements yet as we are considering selling the 'van (watch this space) and buying an RV so it all depends on the state of play at the time.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

hi we intend to join you at the york show but i am just waiting a few days to book cos i want to ensure the optimal payment period on my visa card!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Still waiting for my tickets to arrive. Hope I'm not alone.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Maybe you should check,myself,Starline and Trevor all got our's last week,they did book Trevor in with the Pilotes instead of MHF's and he has a Lunar 8O


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Just had second set of tickets - correct now.

So I don't have to pitch with Pilote, I can come and play with you all in the motorhomefacts section.

They did try to blame me but agreed to change the pitch.

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York show rally*

Gaspode:- Ken & Jen you are brave I wouldnt have an RV if you paid me you cant stick em anywhere like the smaller ones :lol: Hope you can make it up to York will you be needing 2 spaces :lol:

DA.Burleigh:- Dave your not the only one we havent got our tickets yet will be marshalling from outside at this rate :roll:

Trevor Glad to hear your all sorted now look forward to meeting you


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lady J,

I should take it personally if I were you as I now have mine 

IIRC they said they would come in 3 weeks from order, and they arrived in 2.5, so I never had to chase them.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jaquie

Yes - we are having second thoughts on the RV - apart from any considerations regarding site space, I can't find one that I could turn through the corner at the top of our drive! Still we do want to change the 'van as the inside layout just isn't right for us. Hence the current rig is up for sale (anyone want a nice LHD coachbuilt?) We're doing a touch of brinksmanship regarding booking for York, Jen would really like to come up but we need to be sure we have a van to bring us up there. I believe the deadline for booking is in a couple of days so we will have to decide pretty soon - or can you still get onto the MHF area if you pay at the gate?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show rally*

Lucky you Dave. My nice friend Dave of Mandy & Dave is going to chase Warners for me


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Hi Gaspode Ken yes I think we can squeeze you in even if you just come on speck just ring me when you get there would love to see you both again and Pudding.If you havent sold your van you may see something you like at the show.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, I've been in touch with Warners, your tickets are posted out two week prior to the show and after the pre-booked closing date. They have your details for where to send them  
regards M&D


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Thanks Dave lets hope they arrive before we hop off again don't seem to be at home much just lately 8) places to go and all that :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Lucky you!  :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, Is that you wearing lipstick ?????? :?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No ........................................ Red wine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well spotted, Ian.

Nice try, Dave, but those of us who know you know the REAL truth.

Some of us can prove it:
http://tinyurl.com/b2dnp

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Mandy's the good looking one,  and she will sort any argument to that fact at York :lol: ccasion5: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Today I ordered a banner for the show to be on display at York and further events  Hopefully all those attending will look out for it on the way up the centre field to the club area, should be easy to spot it's a white background 4ft long and 18" high with www.motorhomefacts.com written on it!


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Well done Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No problem Ian, the bill is being sent to you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

That's O.K. I should be able to get an EU grant to fund it - something along the lines of 'Providing accommodation for our Eastern EU cousins' :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Nice one Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent stuff M&D, once i can finish the site etc for the guy who supplies the huge sail flags we can have a MHF one of those as well


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Pre-booking ends 29th August. That's only four days away. 8O We only have 20 members registered so far. 8O Will we still have our MHF's club pitch? 

Anne


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i may send out a quick email asking for new attendees tmrw to all mhf members, or even rush out the newsletter


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*York Show*

Can you add us to the list, just got back from holls in time, ordered on line today. See you all there. Pauline and Keith


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pauline & Keith, Please add yourselves at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&Venue=Northern Motorcaravan Show - York

Ta


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pauline & Keith look forward to seeing you both again at York Show


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

annej said:


> Pre-booking ends 29th August. That's only four days away. 8O We only have 20 members registered so far. 8O Will we still have our MHF's club pitch?
> 
> Anne


 Not a problem Anne, our pitch size will be altered to suit our numbers, once the final figure is in after closing date, lets just hope we have a few more! 

Regards M&D


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i publicized it well in the newsletter so just have to sit fingers crossed and see if more people attend.


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

How about putting a message in the shout box?


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Just a reminder that pre-booking for the show ends at 5pm tonight  Looking forward to seeing you all :lol: 

Anne 

ps hymmi, I haven't forgotten the drink (or four) that I owe you :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*York show rally*

I see we have 28 registered for the rally now

Have you all got Motorhome facts on your tickets or general area?

Does anybody Dave or Ian? know if we will be able to poach the general area ones into the Motorhome Facts section without any hassle. Would it be possible for one of you to get in touch with Warners and enquire if we leave a list with the marshalls on the gate even though they have general area stamped on there tickets, could they send then into our area? Beings as we were late getting our application for a pitch in.

And I still havent got me tickets


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Don't think that will be a problem, as I said earlier in this thread my tickets arrived with general area on and when I rang Warners they said it was O.K. they hadn't got it setup early enough.


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

My tickets arrived about 5 weeks ago, says "Motorhome" on them. Good to see a few more names added.  Looking forward to the show and meeting everyone, also seeing "at the hop" they were excellent last year 8) Don't know if I could manage all their costume changes though :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

This was in the email, can I draw your attention to the Northern MotorCaravan part of the letter 8O 

Dear David

Further to our telephone conversation this morning please find below the copy of the letter set to all clubs prior to Christmas. 


It is the end of another great camping season and what a year it has been. A heat wave at Peterborough (probably never been heard of before) and we celebrated the 10th anniversary of the Northern Motorcaravan Show in September. A big thank you to all of you who attended our events, we hope you and your club thoroughly enjoyed them as much as we did organising them.

Looking ahead to 2005 - we can promise you another exciting year with larger exhibition areas, top class entertainment, more improved facilities and, to top it all, a BRAND NEW EVENT! 

Our BRAND NEW SHOW which is set at the foot of the beautiful Malvern Hills - The Western Motorhome Show at the Three Counties Showground, Malvern on the 12, 13 & 14 August. This new event will be in particular interesting to your members who enjoy country music as we are planning a weekend of top quality entertainment with this theme. If your members are holidaying this time of year they might decide to incorporate this event into their plans. There will be a large trade area displaying European and American dealers and accessories. Outings will be organised to keep everyone entertained - a splendid weekend.

The National Motorhome Show at Peterborough will once again have a top line of entertainment including Des O'Connor and the American Four Tops plus At the Hop on Friday night (this was at York this year and went down a storm with everyone). West End in Concert which is also very popular is booked for Sunday night so make sure you get everyone to stay on to see them. The exhibition area is planned to be larger so more to see and a campers' paradise for shopping plus the normal excursions into Peterborough.

The second year of the Southern Motorcaravan Show, since we purchased it at Newbury, is proving to be very popular. It appears that those who came the first year came back as ralliers the second. The exhibition area will be larger this year and more facilities on site The comedian Duncan Norvelle will be topping the bill with the Abba Girls plus much more. Bus trips will be organised to keep everyone busy over the weekend. 

The Midsummer Music & Leisure Show is going from strength to strength and the ralliers who go to this seem to return year on year. This year we extended the rally fields and with a fantastic line up of entertainment including the outdoor concert on Saturday night which increases in audience size each year, you can be sure of a great weekend. For 2005 we are including Paul Jones and the Manfreds, Marti Wilde & the Wildcats plus another top group and the Ivy League will be top attractions. The Diesel Cowboys (back by popular demand) will be playing for those of your members who want to mosey on down to the cattle shed! - plus all the day time entertainment and a large exhibition area.

The Northern Motorcaravan Show is now huge with over 4,000 units camping on site this year and planned for next year an even larger exhibition area. York, a beautiful city, draws the visitors and is a major attraction. Again, you can be sure of a full and interesting event with loads to see and keep you entertained. 

Hope this has given you many reasons for you to attend our event - Don’t miss out - simply complete the enclosed Club Reservation Form detailing the shows you would like to attend, and return to myself. I will then organise individual club booking forms, reserve an area for your etc. prices are also enclosed.

Members pre-booking with Warners Exhibitions by the pre-booked closing date will receive a £2 discount and will camp with your club (subject to space). Unfortunately members who pay on arrival will not be allowed to rally with your club, encourage them to pre-book so you can all be parked together.

Further details will be sent shortly. Please call me if you have any queries, otherwise I look forward to receiving your forms shortly.

Yours sincerely

Kathy





I organised the York event back in June of this year, late starting compared to other clubs I know but hey,..we're in! :wink: 

I know people don't log in every night, or every week, but this event has been on the rally pages now for weeks! Cut -off dates are there for a reason if the deadline has passed for booking within the club area then the gate will direct you to the general area.

Warners now know how many have booked to rally at the show with MHF, the space allocated to us will be adjusted to suit, and we will have to mark out accordingly.
Regards Dave  

P.S I'm sure your tickets won't be long coming now Jaquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hope you are right Ian cause I seem to remember seeing somewhere that you ar e not allowed to camp with the clubs section if you havent booked with them and also what about the ones that are paying on the gate?. Having been to a lot of theses things I know some of the marshalls can be right little hitlers and you just have to go where they say no argument :evil: .There are also the nice ones who just point you in the general direction and leave you to it. If I remember last year we were escorted to a pitch and told in no uncertain terms not to move


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

M&D Dave

Just as I thought so probally about half of the MHF's members that are on our list will be sent to the general area


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Having seen Dave's post with the letter, it appears that those not pre-booked will not get into the MHF area.

As Dave has already said it's a shame but this 'Get together' has been advertised for several months :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we be coming, no tickets, so will get them on the gate, i have not been with it, so didn't even notice AT THE HOP were going to be there, they are BRILL, anybody know if the sat entertainment is booked, Billy connolly, cos we like him too! :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Just as I thought so probally about have of the MHF's members that are on our list will be sent to the general area
> [/qoute] If members used the link shown below to book their ticket, or booked by phone direct with warners requesting a pitch with MHF, that's exactly where they will be, if anyone else fancies coming along this late in the day, it may be worth giving Warners a call, (01778 391123) and asking?
> 
> Dave
> ...


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I think you will find that if you are not booked with your club,you cannot join them at the show,it is to do with fire regs,so that they know who is in each unit and in an allotted pitch,i can't understand this how about the general areas???

Hi annej,

Look forward to meeting you and as for those one or four drinks,you are buying,you will be getting yourself a bad name in Scotland being so rash with your money 8O :wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

hopefully the organisers can do something to help us but at this late stage it's a big request if the field has already been planned out . i think we would get in trouble if we tried to cram extras into our space and probabally be breaking regulations and get in trouble .
so it's fingers crossed somebody helps us out :!: 



raine : website says saturday evening is fully booked  , 
not to worry though as billy connoly isnt going anyway . :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

If you pre-booked you should have a RED ticket to access the club areas.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I still aint got no tickets


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I spoke to Warners today, ..23 is the official number of attendees to the rally, if you have a red ticket, with 'motorhome' written on it then you are entitled to rally in the club area, for those six attendees names in the list that don't have said ticket,..  I suggest you start talking to one another,via PM email phone or whatever, and endeavour to arrive at the same time/date, and be together in the general area as a group, that way you will be easier to find and not be isolated in a sea of 4000 white vans, nothing else I can do.... 8O 

Regards M&D


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Are we one of the 23 Dave? or do we get special tickets that is if we ever get any tickets :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Your counted Jaq's :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If those of you that haven't got Red Tickets with Motorhome stamped on them would like to pm me with your mobile numbers I will send you my mobile number so that you can be kept in touch with whats happening. Before next Thursday 9th Sept please, as we are off on our travels again


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*York Tickets*

Mine arrived today also got a discount for club camping and for mag subscription cool eh see you all on Friday eve. I'll have the pennan flying high.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SAGEDOG

Are you camping with us if so your name is not on the list could you please add it to the list. Thanks


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

got me red ones 8) but they didn't put any stamps on it :roll: 

Anyway - if anyone wants to know alternative routes through york to show please ask as i drive round york quite frequently also there are going to be roadworks on a64 towards scarborough at sand hutton area so if planning on heading that way may be best to find alternative


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

okay so where is the list??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Click on "Attend a Rally" at the left of this page and take it from there.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've just thought,.. Kids!! 8O are you bring them? It's Kirstys birthday so we OK'd a friend to come along with us for the weekend any more coming along?

Reards M&D


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Our daughter is coming with us as planned, she is looking forward to meeting up with your Kirsty again after the quick " get to know you " they had at Bonne Anse. (That seems like a long time ago now). Lets hope we have similar weather at York.
See you late on Friday, won't be able to get away till about 4.00 and its a 5 hour trip if all goes well.
Colin and Sara
PS Just made a nice Magnetic logo with my user name on it to stick on the bonnet, so everyone will know who I am!!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Be nice to meet up again!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*added to list*

Ok so have added to the list I think! Needed to really add our friends in too AndyUmp can someone do that please?? Got in touch with him and he is hopefully going to be online to add himself in tonight.

See you Friday :wink:


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I'll be bringing my kids - Two GSD's and a pup (called keycoo or little **** depending on how she is behaving)

See you all there.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Been on to Warners this morning as we still have not received our tickets. They did say that they had had problems with some of the tickets missing the franking machine. All of the tickets are now at the York show and as such they cannot send out replacements. I will print out the reply email from them and try to remain calm.
We will still be there anyway providing there is still some diesel left in the country to fill up with.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Little S*"t*

Trevor please stay away from my wife :wink: as she has a ponchon' for cute dogs, as you will see on friday our 'Cute' GSD / Collie was and still is lovely but a tad bigger than expected now. She may offer keycoo a new home


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Enjoyed the show,it was lovely putting faces to names again,thanks to Jacquie and John and everyone else involved,thought you mjght just like to see what Mr.D.A.Burliegh really went for.......................


----------

